# Smearing on the inside of the windows



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

As the title says, i'm getting a smear on the front quarter of the driver side window when I put it down and back up again.
Any permanent fix?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I seem to get a lot smears in mine too.
On both side windows, and on the front windscreen.
It goes away when I clean it, but I was wondering if the aircon was too "wet"?

Rogue


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I tend to have the aircon on "econ" so this is not the case with me :?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Have you tried putting the window all the way down and cleaning the inside of the rubber seals? I used a cotton bud and an old tooth brush then wiped dry. Used some silicone lubricant I got free with my M/C helmet rather than a greasy "back to back" product.

You could try lifting and dropping the window a few times, then clean smearing off inbetween to see if it lessens the effect?

Odd one.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I havent tried that but will tomorrow, the reason I havent done that yet is because the car is about a month old with 800 miles on the clock so would expect it to be spotless, this was happening pretty much from the day I collected :? lets see what happens tomorrow when i give the car a clean......


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Could be that there is some sort of residue on the seal / glass.

See what a thorough wash brings


----------

